# تصنيع مكائن السي ان سي في المملكه



## نيولا (21 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم

اقدم نفسي باحد الهواه في تصنيع مكائن السي ان سي وقد قطعت شوط كبير بتصنيع مكائن السي ان سي لعده استخدامات . وفي الفتره القريبه سوف يتم طرح ارخص مكينه سي ان سي بالعالم وهي موجه للاعمال الحديديه والخاصه باعمل التكيف التهويه 

حيث تقوم المكينه بعمليه قصع الرسومات الخاصه باعمل الدكت مما يتنج عنه تقليل في المده الزمنيه للاعمال العاديه بحدود 90 بالمائه

وفي المرحله القادمه سوف نقوم بتصنيع مكائن الليزر ومكائن الحفر علي الخشب والجرانيت
ومساهمه منا في اثراء الشباب المسلم بالمعرفه في تصنيع هاذي المكائن نعرض خدماتنا


----------



## abo_slaim (25 يناير 2008)

مرحبا اخوي

بارك الله فيك وكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## سامي لاشين (27 يناير 2008)

يا ريت لو عندك معرفة عن ماكينات تقطيع وتخريم القطاعات تفيدنا


----------



## بلال زبيب (1 فبراير 2008)

وين المكينات 
ما شفت شي


----------



## مررتجى (3 فبراير 2008)

فى الانتظارررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## سيد بحرين (8 فبراير 2008)

مرحبا اخوي
هل يوجد لديك برنامج لتشغيل مكينه سي ان سي روتر م عدا ماك 3


----------



## يحيى يحيى (9 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
انت عرضت خدمتك ومارديتش ارجو انك تكون بخير لانك ممكن تكون مشغول 
المهم ياريت لو عندك مشروع كامل بالبرنامج لمكنة 5 اكسس (5 محاور) ومخصصة للزخارف والمشغولات الدقيقة كالذهب وتكون سهلة التنفيذ هيكون لك ثواب كبير قوي باذن الله وارجو الرد يا اخي وجزاك الله كل خير


----------

